# garage pics so far



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i am angry my dad hasn't got further so i am making sure he finishes it b4 my bday








i am having the back bit what u can't see that good sorry 4 pic qualitie but owell


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lmao loks just like a messy garage to me. not erally worth even showing pics of that lol.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

no it at the back bit wer my dad is putting the rep room plus it will be updated and look cleanier later on in the process it is like a late before and after thing


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Is it going to be half for your reptiles and half for the other stuff thats in there? :lol: Or the whole thing for you? :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

looks like blazeys bedroom to me :shock:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

lol :lol: no half of it is going to be for me cus we need some were to put the stuff till we get a skip


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

give your dad a kick up the bum, isnt your birthday in a couple of days? :lol:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye 6 days but i dunno what to get cus i am getting stressed bout stuff


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Is your garage fully insulated, otherwise your wasting your time if it isn't as it will be realy cold in the winter :lol: 
If you follow the webby i give ya, you should be fine, as it covers, insulation and electrics 8)


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye it is insulated and my dad is going to make sure it is as warm as my bedroom there will be a wall infront with the door u can see in the pic and my dad is a electriencian


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

If you have got everything covered it sounds as though it will be really nice when its finished. How big is it going to be? Im pretty sure you said on another thread but I cant remember? :lol: :lol:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

oh it is going to be 8ft wide x 9 ft long x 10 ft high


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Thats not a bad size for a small collection is it! Id certainly make good use of that space!

What exactly is going to be in there? If you dont want to say because of what happened with the other threads, dont worry lol, Im just being nosey! :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I reckon she'll get an ackie next, then a WD, them cham :wink:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry but even with insulation on the walls thats not going to stop a draught getting through a normal garage door.. it will get freezing in there at night..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

reading through the posts again I think her dad may be building a wall and putting that door leaning against the wall on it, hes going to be a very busy man if hes only got 6 days :lol:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Yea thats the impression I got too ! :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think it may take alot longer then 6 days to get it sorted though and will need a proper insulated wall building seeing as the temps in the other part of the garage will be the same as outside temps in winter.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Tim, i give her a link on someone that is nearly completed theres and it is done properly, so if she follows she should be ok :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Well its going to be interesting to see how this developes :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Oops.. obviously misread something else   In that case it should be fine.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

hya ppl my dad is doing kk so far this is what he has done so far at least u can start to walk in now with ease he is going to make the wall barrats tomorrow this is what it looks like now








also i would like some help on making a wooden 3 stack vivs for my leopard gecko and my royal and ??? later next yr


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Looks the same but all the rubbish is now piled high to the sides :lol:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i knwbut at the back it is better i guess u can't really see it the space that i need is basiacly clear


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

how bout instead of showin us a pic of th entire thing u take a pic of where your "actual" reptile area is cuz I may be bein a bit dumb but i really cant see it :?:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

kk i will send in the pics a.s.a.p sorry


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

ok cool


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

my dad is making me a stackable vivarium but i need to know if this is kk 
the the vivariums are going to be 2ft deep 1.5 feet high and 3 ft long exept for the water dragons one that will be 3.5 ft high but the rest al the same and before u say any thing i probually willbe getting it next year gives me plenty of time to read up and prepare


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

1.5 deep is not deep enough for wd's
manda xx


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

no it sez 2 ft deep and plus it only for when there up 2 juvies even though i oculd keep it in there up to adult


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

sorry i read it wrong
manda xx


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

it kk do u think that is going to be to big though for a leopard gekco cus i am thinking bout breeding him by getting another one


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

You will need to get 2


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

personaly i wouldnt put any reps in a viv that was only 1ft 1/2 high cause of the bulbs and things but thats just me
manda xx


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i know i wouldn't do that but the reps i gt don't need uvb lights just heat mats


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

yes its big enough, but you will need to get 2 females to go with your male to prevent just the one getting stressed by the randy male.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye i guess soo but i can't just leave him on his own it is way too big for him


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

what reps are you putting in there?
manda xx


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

well it will have 4 vivs top will be gecko 2nd python 3 rd ???? and 4th water dragon


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

how tall are you?? as to have vivs that high means you wont be able to see them without a ladder
manda xx


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

5 ft 1" u might be right i think i will put it on second to bottem so i can monitor them better


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

well any rep really shouldnt be up that high as i believe that would be in direct of your lightbulb to the garage??? might not be good for them plus heat travels upwards so whatever is above the wd's is going to get very very warm and anything on the top will get very hot aswell plus you have to think about if whatever was on the top if it managed to get out its a huge drop to the floor
manda xx


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

thats y i think i will leave it empty untill i get summit like a tortoise cus i would get to it before they escape


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

but a tortoise needs both uv and a basking light which you cant really fit in a 1 1/2 foot high viv as it might get burnt as you would have to have a log or somthing under the lamp aswell
sorry i aint piking holes just being relistik
manda xx


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Tortoises should NEVER be put in vivs.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If you want a tort it needs a proper tortoisetable with adequate heat, space and UV. You will also need some sort of outdoor area for it to roam and graze in ideally whenever possible. They are not as straightforward in their care as most lizards or snakes and as Tim said they should NOT be kept in vivs.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

they are ment to as baby's then juvies go in the garden pen kk fair enough well all i know then is that i am going to pu the leopard gecko-zippie in the 2nd to bottom one the and princess -royal python in the middle one


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No.. they arent meant to go in vivs at all.. ask in the shelled section if you can put a tortoise in the viv..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Did I miss something? Is a tortoise being added to this now :?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

gcentral1.0 said:


> hya ppl my dad is doing kk so far this is what he has done so far at least u can start to walk in now with ease he is going to make the wall barrats tomorrow this is what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GCentral, that looks a great improvement. Have you ever thought about becoming a property developer ?

Sorry, couldn't help :wink:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

he has put the door up but sadly not finished and today is my bday owell


----------



## dragonsdad&mum (Aug 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday GCentral - at least the doors done eh??

Pecker up


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Happy 14th Birthday  

Have you got any updated photos of the retile garage project? It must be coming on well if they walls been built and door fitted  

What did you get for your birthday? 

Maxine.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

happy bday gcentrel shame its not finished but what can say i was hoping to have one end of my bedroom turned into a rep and plet place but my dads still finishing the extension so gotta wait till after my bday 
dan


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

my dad is going to put the walls up soon mayby on monday but we are going to clear out and make the viv for my snake but for now she is in my utilitie room p.s. she is scaring me cus she has them evil blue eyes so she is almost ready to start her shedding soon it evil also are they blind when they are in shed cus mine can still see cus she moves were my hand is


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats because they have heat pits on the front of their face... thats how they detect their food..


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

wow i never new that i guess u learn summit new every day i mean my dad sez it will be done in 1 month or mayby less depends what happens and that is decorated and all that


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Maybe Ive missed something but how has your dad put the door up if the walls havent been built yet? Have you decided what your going to be keeping in there yet?


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

my dad has made the frame and put the doors up but not the wall but it is still supported without walls
kk 
these are the reps i want in my garage 
leopard gecko,royal python,waterdragons,cali kingsnake thats what my bro is getting,red eyed tree frog,chamellion and well lets see but i am obviosley gonna do lot of research if i do get any of them i mean i am still doing research on waterdragons i have read tricias water dragon page like 5 times and other from the web


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

mmm i think ur a bit optimistic about getting these animals. I've seen adults cower away in the pet shop of caring for a chameleon cuz they can be quite hard work. Right now im really stressed at watching champ shed, he looks so uncomfy.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i was only saying what i would want in there wanting and having are 2 different things i mean i probually wouldn't get that many until i am ready when i have read up and i think i am capable to look after one more animal


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

well ok, i want a komodo dragon. i'll have a read up first though, i am sure i can make the space for one.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

that was a joke wasn't it actually u could get a komodo if u had the money and the space if u know the right ppl cus i have read about some one who had one but it didn't turn out good


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

komodos attack large mammals in the wild by ripping their stomachs out. they have large teeth and u'd have to be an idiot to try keeping one as a pet. they'd incapacitate u within minutes and u wouldnt live from it thats for sure. 

please dont tell me stupid things, i worry now where u get ur info about ur pets from.


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Blazey said:


> komodos attack large mammals in the wild by ripping their stomachs out. they have large teeth and u'd have to be an idiot to try keeping one as a pet. they'd incapacitate u within minutes and u wouldnt live from it thats for sure.
> 
> please dont tell me stupid things, i worry now where u get ur info about ur pets from.


I totallyagree this would be complete suicide, personaily I would sooner jump off a cliff or something cause it wouldn't be as painful! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

if u don't believe me i will show u were i got this idea from i wouldn't want one they are way to big it like saying can i have a retic python i mean they don't grow that big :lol: 
go to the 7th message down it says about what happens when u gt a komodo
http://www.repticzone.com/forums/KomodoDragon/messages/189329.html


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

gcentral1.0 said:


> that was a joke wasn't it actually u could get a komodo if u had the money and the space if u know the right ppl cus i have read about some one who had one *but it didn't turn out good*


No kidding :roll:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

you do realise steve irwin bought one for his ZOO sweetheart. Its ILLEGAL to keep such an animal. It would be dangerous in ur community and nobody would allow it no matter how big ur enclosure for it was.

Never met someone who doesnt realise steve irwin gets animals for his zoo before. You must be such a special girl


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i don't want a komodo i would be mad i would prefere to jump off a empire state building then get close to one of them and haha that was soo funny :x


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Blazey said:


> you do realise steve irwin bought one for his ZOO sweetheart. Its ILLEGAL to keep such an animal. It would be dangerous in ur community and nobody would allow it no matter how big ur enclosure for it was.
> 
> Never met someone who doesnt realise steve irwin gets animals for his zoo before. You must be such a special girl



Lmao! :notworthy:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry but 2 things..



> cali kingsnake thats what my bro is getting


Your bro who prodded and stressed out your leo?? You have got to be joking?? He will get bitten alot and he will want to get rid of it.. i really dont think this is a good idea for someone who pesters animals.



> wow i never new that i guess u learn summit new every day


How much research did you actually do into royals?? This is a common fact that people know.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

The site you quote about komodos in talking about the USA, so it still proves nothing :roll: You want to try and buy an illegal and highly dangerous reptile then fine, but dont complain when you get arrested and/or eviscerated!


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

She didnt actually say she wanted a Komodo, just that she read that you can. I think everyone should just let her be, because as before this bickering is giving a bad name for the forum.

At the end of the day, if she wants to get the reptiles on the last page then she will whether we say she should or not, and thats entirely up to her, I just think she should stop being slated, then she might actually be able to learn something that will help her husbandry and general knowledge of her reptiles.

Lol, theres my rant. :lol:

Hope everyone still likes me.....  :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i would also like to point out that some people on forums do lie ALOT about what they have owned and o own they will steal pics from other people and pretend so please dont take everything u read as thruth unles you have seen teh animals yourself i would take it as a pinch of salt
manda xx


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Very true Manda, seems to be a lot of that about lately! Why bother?! Surely someone will work it out eventually? Oh well..


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

yes i no pendelhog people will say that got this that oh and somthign else but when you ask q's they are like well i dont really know lol silly people
think i should invent a list of reps lol make me look a bit more interesting!!!!!
manda xx


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol, you would probably say that about me if I rambled off all the animals that I have had! But meh, people can thinketh whateth they liketh! :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

People would say that about me too.. but scarlett veg and dexter and T-bo an and Twistedclown have all seen what we have :lol: :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

im not talking about u two!!!!    
just some people in general 
manda xx


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah lol but....I meant when I had loads....Waaaaaaay more than you have now, but I dont really care as I know I had them, so......meh! :lol:

EDIT: I know you weren't, I was just saying, you probably wouldnt if I told you what I had at one time....


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

hmm i think you gotta tell us now


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Nah, its too long a list! :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not sure where you people get your information :? 

Komodo's are not illegal to keep. I know people with them in private collections.

If you want one, fine, let me know and i will get you one. Cost for one animal is £25,000 (inc my comission 8) ).
On top of that cost is the housing etc which will cost around the same. Then you have the licensing, which is not easy or cheap to get so all in all i reckon £50,000 is a good figure to aim for if you want a single animal.

Please don't tell people information that is untrue, even if it did start off in jest  

Point of interest for you, not one Komodo dragon in captivity is from Komodo island :wink:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

You have been talking to Sean too much Dan! :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL, thanks but if i was going to get one i wouldn't go third hand. Believe it or not the world doesn't revolve around the people your boss knows :wink: That said it shows another route you could go through to get one.

That is of course if you don't back out of an order last minute :roll:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry I decided against the non feeding snakes cheers anyway tho! :wink: 

I thought the world did revolve around my boss I thought that was why you were always kissing his rectum?! :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Whats wrong, not got the ability to care for something a little harder than the norm? :lol:  Still, you could always go back to plumming, couldn't you? 8) BTW, people usually make a decision before ordering - saves wasting peoples time :wink: 

Kissing his rectum or just being friendly? Come on, you can do better than that..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I dont question my ability to get a Stimsons feeding I think its more to do with being bothered! But since youwere going anyway I cant see how it wasted your time? But really it boiled down to money maybe I should go back to PLUMBING :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

It wasn't my time you wasted, it was the owner who could have sold those snakes for more in the time they were "on hold" for you.
Also don't appreciate telling influencial people like that "yeah he works for a friend of mine, if he says he'll get them he will" only for you to back out.

Either way lesson learned


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Yup dont try and do me any favours :wink: :lol: I'm sure a man of his standing wont have trouble selling them and if he is gonna make more I am sure he wont mind.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Favours? Why would i do you any favours? Never liked squaddies - not to mention ex-squaddies :wink: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well there is only one thing worse than an ex-squaddy and thats a squaddy who wants to be an ex-squaddy! But if your nice I might help you with your resettlement course was it a plummer youwanted to be?! :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, but i thought i'd find a course that would be usefull - unless you are willing to show me what not to take?

I hear the best plan is to take a course, leave, get a job you don't like then leave that job and get a better one that doesn't need the course you did in the first place - is that right?

BTW, on a serious note, you thought of doing the proteus course/s on your enhanced learning credits? Would be worthwhile for you'd have thought.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Plumbing wasn't my resettlement that was the trade I did while in the army I did it for about 5 yrs so I knew I didn't like it before I left and got a job! But the plumbing courses youcan do on resettlement aren't reall any good unless you get a NVQ out of it as any employers wont recognise anything else. That goes for any of the dodgy courses in the back of the Soldier mag! If I were you I would stay in looking back I wish I had. :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

That makes you even worse than me!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have a cunning plan, i intend to do a food handling course then go straight in for 5 stars working at MacD's 8) :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well after all those years hanging around the Naffi I dont suppose it would be much different! Anyway haven't you got kit to iron or side burns to get up?! :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Whys all this rubbish going on in gcentrals garage thread :?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

well it was boring so we changed the subject! :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

oh well, carry on. I only popped in to see how many komodos she was putting in her garage. :lol:


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

With all the arguing and bickering going on I thought I was on Livefoods for a minute........ :shock:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

tombraider said:


> Whys all this rubbish going on in gcentrals garage thread :?


Weren't you the one that started on this thread with the deeply informative "looks like his bedroom to me" followed by "give your dad a kick up the bum" ? :lol: :wink: 

I started off by pointing out some factual inaccuracies that Andy then expanded on by pointing out another avenue and then we had some - wait for it - fun, yep thats right we were having a laugh and you weren't included. :shock: 

My apologies :roll: 

Relax, breath and do some yoga or something


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

tombraider said:


> oh well, carry on. I only popped in to see how many komodos she was putting in her garage. :lol:


I thought I saw her earlier riding one down the high street?! :lol: :shock:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> tombraider said:
> 
> 
> > oh well, carry on. I only popped in to see how many komodos she was putting in her garage. :lol:
> ...


did she have a coupld of water dragons in her saddle bags and a chameleon on her head :lol: 

Oh and reticulatus if thats what you call having a laugh then Im glad im not inluded  :wink: I will return to the other threads now where people have a decent sense of humour :roll:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

No but she was throwing tortoises at innocent bystanders! :lol:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

tombraider said:


> Oh and reticulatus if thats what you call having a laugh then Im glad im not inluded  :wink: I will return to the other threads now where people have a decent sense of humour :roll:


With that me and my indecent sense of humour are off to look for a job at MacD's


----------



## frogbad (Aug 12, 2006)

I am eager to find out how the garage conversion is going? Has any progress been made?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Blazey said:


> you do realise steve irwin bought one for his ZOO sweetheart. Its ILLEGAL to keep such an animal. It would be dangerous in ur community and nobody would allow it no matter how big ur enclosure for it was.
> 
> Never met someone who doesnt realise steve irwin gets animals for his zoo before. You must be such a special girl


blazey....... I think you looked a little too far down in that thread...
I know the green on green isnt easy to read.....


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

If it was down to me, I would ask your folks to clear out all that junk so you can have the room done o0ut properly.

I know I wouldnt keep my herps in the same room as all that, id want the room to look great.



Gary


----------



## frogbad (Aug 12, 2006)

come on gcentrals give us an update and some new pics of the garage conversion?


----------



## markman2 (Aug 17, 2006)

yer come on gcentrals show us some pics of the progress so far


----------

